
Ask HN: What's the best stack to build a marketplace/ecommerce website? - zap-hod
Hi everyone,<p>I have to build a new website (a marketplace) and I am wondering which stack i should use :
 - I need it to be server side rendered (for SEO)
 - this is more like a MVP, so I need to be able to build it quickly<p>This what I came with :
  For backend &#x2F; static HTML page :
    - Java &#x2F; Scala with Playframework (this is the one I really master)
    - Python &#x2F; Django
    - Php Symphony or Laravel
    - Kotlin &#x2F; Spring<p><pre><code>  For frontend animation :
   - JQuery
   - Vue.js
</code></pre>
Does anyone have any experience with one of those ?<p>Thanks for your help :)
======
gt2
You should use the one you know best so you can get it built sooner.

Play framework you mentioned is a fine choice because it's somewhat of a rapid
development framework and there's a big community around it.

I would skip the frontend animations for the MVP as they don't bring anything
unique to the table, which is what you need to focus on if you are bringing
yet another marketplace to the world.

It's actually possible you can get the MVP features you need by using
something like WooCommerce, but it would only be a speed increase if you or
your developer(s) know the framework better than something else.

~~~
zap-hod
Thanks for your advices. I think I'll focus on the product rather than
learning a new web framework.

~~~
codegeek
Yes that is the right approach. Focus on the market and validation and get it
out there asap using whatever framework you know best.

------
mkurz
I am one of the core contributors of the Playframework. If you need any help
just ask here:
[https://discuss.lightbend.com/c/play/](https://discuss.lightbend.com/c/play/)

Also if you find bugs please let us know:
[https://github.com/playframework/playframework/issues](https://github.com/playframework/playframework/issues)

I am available if there is a need for training, consulting, coding,... Just
let me know.

